# 2012 Icebreaker NOLA Motorsports Park Saturday Jan 28th



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

2012 Icebreaker NOLA Motorsports Park Saturday Jan 28th

RC RACING STATION PRESENTS
R/C RACING @ NOLA MOTORSPORTS PARK
WHERE: NOLA MOTORSPORTS PARK, 11075 NICOLLE BOULEVARD, AVONDALE, LA 70094
MORE INFO: [email protected] , http://WWW.RCRACINGSTATION.COM

TOURING
4WD 190MM CHASSIS
17.5 BL ESC/MOTOR
OPEN ESC
RUBBER TIRE
2S LIPO

NITRO TC
4WD 200MM CHASSIS
.12 ENGINE
FOAM TIRE

1/12 PAN-CAR
1/12 SCALE 2WD
13.5 BL ESC/MOTOR
OPEN ESC
FOAM TIRE
1S LIPO

WORLD GT
2WD CHASSIS
13.5 BL ESC/MOTOR
NO BOOST
FOAM SPEC TIRE

GT-8
SLASH/GT 4WD CHASSIS
VXL 3S OR 1/8 BL SYS
2650 KV LIMIT/OPEN ESC
2S/3S LIPO
GT-STYLE BODY
RUBBER SPEC TIRE

IGT
4WD CHASSIS
.21-.28 ENGINE
GT-STYLE BODY
RUBBER SPEC TIRE

VTA
4WD CHASSIS
25.5 BL ESC/MOTOR
NO BOOST
SPEC TIRE

RC DRAG
ALL CARS AND TRUCKS
ELECTRIC AND NITRO

ON-ROAD RACE FORMAT
2 QUALIFYING ROUNDS
RESORT
5-8 MINUTE HEATS
5-8 MINUTE MAINS
SINGLE “A” MAIN
4 ENTRIES PER CLASS REQUIRED TO RUN A CLASS ON RACE DAY
PRACTICE 9AM
RACE 11AM
PRIZES

FOOD, ETC
FOOD AND DRINKS ARE AVAILABLE ON SITE
KART RENTALS
PARKING

BRING
TABLES, CHAIRS, AND POWER IF YOU HAVE IT
R/C CARS AND TRUCKS
http://rcracingstation.com/


----------

